# GE/Hotpoint clock assembly timer shaft removal



## Spydey (Feb 22, 2010)

The timer selector shaft on my Hotpoint stove clock assembly has broken off at the base and a piece of it is still stuck within the assembly. Why they made this part plastic is beyond my comprehension. Probably a cost saving design. Anyhow, I've managed to locate the part which is an item thats NLA( no longer available) so i lucked out. The part is just a plastic stem shaft which I found online from a company that repairs oven range timers. The sales person I spoke to was kindly willing to send me the part for free. Usually they will tell you to send in the clock assembly and have it rebuilt at a cost of $129 plus tax. Nothing is wrong with my clock except the selector shaft broke off. The issue i'm having is getting the piece that's still stuck in the assembly out. I've tried to pry it out but it comes up a bit and I can't get it to pop out. Seems like theres something preventing it from popping out. If the shaft wasn't broken, it seems like you can just pull it out and pop it back in. I don't wanna use too much force when prying to avoid breaking anything further as the assembly is mostly plastic. Does anyone have any experience with this issue or clock assembly repairs? I forgot to mention the part #; it's a Canadian model and the clock assembly part # is 340D382P13 model H-405. I think the US equivalent is WB19M296.
I've attached a pic to give a better picture of what my dilemma is.


Sincerely,

Robert


----------

